# Is my pygmy ever going to kid ??



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

Brand new to the forum and hungery for insight...

I got this pygmy doe in early febuary - she was a pasture doe and the previous owner said she had jumped the fence and breed with his neighbors pygmy buck in late fall. (the same thing happened the year before)

He seemed to think she would surely kid before the end of febuary. He was not prepared to handle a delivery (the previous year she birthed two doelings as a FF) Owner wanted to sell her before she birthed, thought time was running out.

Febuary has passed... so has March, now it's April...and she is getting rounder and rounder!

What she looked like when I got her in Feb:
Laura was showing, could see her pregnant foundness but was not huge. Her utter was huge and looked like it was ready to bust. Her teets are longer than my thumb and were firm with liquid.

March: Laura's utter shrunk back, looked like it was empty! Belly kept growing. Can feel babies kicking around in there!

Now: Utter is tight but not ready to bust as it was in early feb. Her belly is huge! A week ago her tail started hanging a little lower.
She spends a lot of time laying around, it takes a little effort for her to stand up. She has started having this glossy eyed look the past day or two. She is still has a healthy appetite. NO signs of contractions or labor. Babies still kicking.

This is my first year having goats and will be my first kidding. :leap:

I am so very excited... how much longer do I have to wait?

Is it normal for an udder to be so engorged in the "beggining" of pregnancy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Is my pygme ever going to kid ??*

First off ...welcome to TGS ..happy you are here... :thumb: :wave:



> Is it normal for an udder to be so engorged in the "beggining" of pregnancy?


Beginning of Pregnancy... no... it isn't common .... Can you get pooch pics...tail up close but clear pic of her vulva...udder pics .. and side shot of these goats?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Is my pygme ever going to kid ??*

Welcome!!!

Actually, if you can post a picture of her with a backside angle, it may give more insight as to how far along she is.

If she was uddered up in February....is there a chance that she delivered unknown to you?

Normally,. an experienced doe will start forming an udder 4 weeks before delivery then progressively fill it the week they deliver.


----------



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Is my pygme ever going to kid ??*

I do not have a camera at home this WE so a picture will have to wait next week... maybe i could take one with my webcam..??(will try)

I am quite certain she has not given birth, and am confident I can feel her babies kicking in side.

My pendulum reading seems to indicate there are twins - 1 boy and one 1 I can't tell the gender...

Thanks!


----------



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

*pictures*

[attachment=1:18j2wgpv]utter.jpg[/attachment:18j2wgpv]

Here is a picture of her utter, and as you can tell her tail is totally down.

(again, not as big as feb but starting to fill up again...)

[attachment=0:18j2wgpv]blury vulva pic.jpg[/attachment:18j2wgpv]

And a very poor back end pic. I do say it is a challenge to hold her still. lift her tail and press the computer to take a picture!

Her vulva seems the same as before. Closed, dry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is filling...whatever you do though, do not express her teats, this can cause bacteria to enter the orifice if the plug is expelled before she's ready to feed kids.

I can't really tell with her "pooch"...the area under her tail, when you felt kid movement, was it on the bottom of her belly towards her right side?

If she was in that pasture in "late fall" to me that would be mid to late November.... her 150 days can be anywhere from mid April til the end of April.
If it was late October to mid November, she'd be due between now and mid April.


----------



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

*mating date*

Unfortunately the previous owner was not very reliable with his word and she could have mated anytime.

I am hoping for sooner than later!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem!

I'd love to see her face...she looks as though she's a Brown Agouti....the pygmy doe I lost 4 years ago, Dolly, was my most sweetest ever girls and she was a medium charcoal agouti. Do you know the colo pattern of the buck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree..... :thumb:


----------



## aria122 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Some chage on the dance floor*

Well I had to separate my goats! The pregnant one (Laura) who is usually pretty tough was being ganged up on. My goats usually get along very well, but 2 of the others were charging at her. She was baying a little - I have never heard her speak before today. The rest of the heard has been moved to my large chicken coop -- my second and only other enclosure.

Laura is pacing around, going outside and back in. Scratching herself on all the walls and licking her nose all the time. 
Her vulva is now loose, looks like there is a 1cm gap opening. It is pink an moist. 
I am not able to feel the babies moving... (maybe there sleeping??, or I'm not experienced enough to find them every time. perhaps they've moved and I'm looking in the wrong spot?)

Or.. babies are on there way??


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Babies are on the way! Maybe tonite?????


----------

